# Are burr and burl the same thing?



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

As an example , http://www.talaricohardwoods.com/woodporn.htm . Curious minds want to know.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, they are the same. They use burr over in the UK like we use burl over here. Kind of like colour and aluminium.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

